# Added to collection, got disappointed, looking for opinions.



## The Pooze (Jan 9, 2017)

So I got a decent deal on an old (but jazzed up) Remington 722 off Gunbroker.

 

Price = Approx $670.00 Shipped+Transferred.

I finally got some time to run through the rifle and quickly became disappointed.  The rifle was advertised on GB as a .223.  The caliber scrolling on the barrel matched the listing but struck my curiosity. 

 

The scrolling definitely wasn't factory or matched that of any aftermarket barrel I've seen. I destocked the barreled action from the B+C stock.  Much to my surprise I found the barrel to be an aftermarket 722 varmint/target/medium contour barrel chambered in 222 Rem. (At least that's what I am starting to assume at this point.) There aren't any date codes stamped on the barrel and the barrel profile does not match any other Remington 722's chambered in 222 Rem that I've seen in person or on Google Images.  This reinforces the "aftermarket" assumption.  Here is the original caliber marking on the barrel.  (Hard to make out but still not an "OE factory" marking from what I've seen.)

 

Next I find two plug screws about 4 inches down from the action in the underside of the barrel.  They are timed to the "original" barrel caliber marking.  Now I'm becoming perplexed because those appear to be for a barrel mounted rear sight base which I have seen on 722 sporter barrels.

 

So long story short,  I'm assuming I have an aftermarket 222 Rem barrel, that probably had front and rear sights from the barrel manufacturer, most likely has a 1:14 twist rate, (which most Rem 222 barrels have) that has been professionally chamber reamed to accept the 223 cartridge, and has been professionally cut down to 21 inches. Professional shorting and reaming assumed by the following pictures. (If you cut and crown like that, your reaming should be to spec.)

 

 

My question to the community, is my analysis correct?  Can any big green junkies in here give me their best guess?  All in all, I think a 24", 1-8 twist ER Shaw is going to replace this mess to fulfill my plinking and yote harvesting desires here in central Ohio.   Shooting 36 and 42 grain bullets out of a mystery barrel isn't what I had in mind while bidding. :wall: Thanks for reading and sharing your opinion.  Guess I should look into donating so that I can pay for this monster post.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 12, 2017)

They didn't make a 722 in 223. Personally, I wouldn't mess around with a gun that old that's been reamed for a different caliber. Is "jazzed up" bipods and a box mag? What attracted you to this?


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 12, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Personally, I wouldn't mess around with a gun that old that's been reamed for a different caliber.



Agreed.  It's a gamble, and not worth your face or fingers (or any other body parts that would be on the wrong end).  It appears you have a Frankengun.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 12, 2017)

Obviously you got played, and obviously a new barrel is in order (fuck a 1:14 twist). 24" seems a bit long unless you are going to be shooting some really hot loads. I used to shoot 80gr long range match loads, that were stupid hot, out of a 20" barrel @1,000yds and it would keep 10 ring as long as I did my part.

Unless you have a specific load you're building for, I'd stay around 20 inches, tons more data out there, several factory loads built specific, etc.

My $.02


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 12, 2017)

Make sure you contact Gunbroker, and give the seller a crappy rating.


----------



## The Pooze (Jan 13, 2017)

Not the seller's fault...he advertised exactly what is was.  More my fault for not going more in depth on research or asking more questions before I bid.  It's not a total loss, I like projects and barrels are cheap. I don't need anything fancy.  The 722 action is what attracted me.  The 722 was the precursor to the modern 700's of today.  If you work a 722 next to a modern 700 (that hasn't been touched by a custom builder) there's no comparison.  Remington doesn't build them like this anymore. A bonus was the nicely bedded Bell and Carlson stock.  Bipod and detach mag are just accessories and had no bearing in the decision.  I agree, the current barrel is not optimum for the 223 round but if it was professionally chambered reamed it could be shot safely, but there's just no point because of the risk.  I agree with both your opinions and I will be replacing the barrel. Was thinking of the 1:8 twist at 24" because that would give me 3 full rotations to get a heavier grain bullet stabilized.  Would this matter any when it comes to accuracy? Don't know.  I have other rifles chambered in 223 with 20"er's so I thought I'd play around and build something different.  Finding a load that works for the combo won't be difficult because I hand load.  All perspective I guess. Time to make lemonade out of a lemon.  I'll repost here once she's complete and when I have load data.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 13, 2017)

LOL. Well run with your opinion, I guess the point of this thread would be moot at this point. Three revolution's, LOL, your looking for powder burn out, being a bolt gun, I guess you will have to figure that out, talk to people who shoot bolt gun .223's or just buy a barrel and build a load for it. Either way, sounds like you know enough to come to a conclusion,  or just spend money to your hearts content. 

Have fun!


----------



## Gunz (Jan 13, 2017)

The Pooze said:


> ...Remington doesn't build them like this anymore...



That's for sure.


----------



## Etype (Jan 13, 2017)

That gun is fucked. I'll take it off you hands.


----------



## The Pooze (Jan 13, 2017)

Nice try E.  Ain't leavin my ownership.   Only point of the post left is that I was hoping a Remy guy could give me a confirmation on whether or not that barrel is factory based off the pics I shot.  I don't believe it is, but it bugs me I don't know for sure.  Thinking about dropping a budget optic on this build.  Something like this:



(Primary Arms 4-14X44mm Riflescope - ACSS R-Grid Reticle)

Was also looking at an Athlon Optics BTR series scope.



 (Athlon Optics  » Blog Archive   » Argos BTR 8-34×56 APMR FFP IR MIL)

Anyone have a good recommendation on a budget level optic that has a different style reticle? Want lots of stadia, horus style. Lookin to experiment. Trying to keep it under a 400 dollar price point though.  This is just a fun build. No lives are depending on it so hold the "you're buying shit gear flame storms."    Curious to see what you guys come up with. Thanks.


----------

